# Premiers souvenirs télévisuel



## clampin (3 Juin 2004)

Salut, 

Quel est pour vous votre plus grand souvenir télévisuel de votre jeunesse ? 

Pour moi, c'est bien sur RécréA2... et Goldorak.... 


Et aussi, la série que j'adorais, c'était la croisière s'amuse.... 

Et vous ? 

A+


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

Pour moi, c'est _Basile et Pécora_...  

Basile, Basile,
aura-t-il Pécora?
Elle file, elle file,
mais il ne l'aura pas... 

Si quelqu'un à des infos sur cette série...  Je suis preneur. C'était l'histoire d'un méchant loup, Basile et d'une gentille chèvre, Pécora.


----------



## Fulvio (3 Juin 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Quel est pour vous votre plus grand souvenir télévisuel de votre jeunesse ?
> 
> ...



AUCUN !

Je n'éprouve aucune nostalgie pour ça, et celle des autres à tendance à m'ennuyer (si vous voulez vous faire une soirée karaoké générique de dessins-animés, ne comptez pas sur moi, sinon pour jouer les rabats-joie). A l'époque, je sentais confusément que Dorothée visait mon porte-monnaie (son passage sur TF1 m'a marqué) et j'aimais pas ses japoniaiseries.

Pourtant, j'en ai bouffé, de la télé, à cette époque. C'est peut-être pour ça que je la déteste autant aujourd'hui.

Bon, allez, une exception : Télé-Chat. Le reste ? M'en fout.


----------



## Couhoulinn (3 Juin 2004)

L'épisode de Chevaliers du Zodiaque où Hyoga tue le Chevalier du Verseau avec la musique de Seiji Yokoyama. Trop triste  :rose: 

et la chute du Mur de Berlin, avec tous ces gens qui détruisaient un mur plein de tags et qui montaient dessus... Je me demandais pourquoi ils faisaient ça et pourquoi ils étaient heureux


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> et j'aimais pas ses japoniaiseries..



ne parle pas des sujets qui fâche    :rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (3 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne parle pas des sujets qui fâche    :rateau:



Ouais, d'ailleurs, si tu pouvais changer de signature et d'avatar, ça me soulagerait


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, d'ailleurs, si tu pouvais changer de signature et d'avatar, ça me soulagerait



me cherche pas ou j'en remet une couche


----------



## Fulvio (3 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> et la chute du Mur de Berlin, avec tous ces gens qui détruisaient un mur plein de tags et qui montaient dessus... Je me demandais pourquoi ils faisaient ça et pourquoi ils étaient heureux



Ah, si on sort de la nostalgie pour évoquer l'actualité de l'époque (soit l'histoire d'aujourd'hui)... Je me souviens du journal de 13h d'Antenne 2, durant la 2e moitié des années 80, qui s'ouvrait toujours sur le portrait des journalistes otages du Liban avec le nombre de jour passés en détention.


----------



## Couhoulinn (3 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne parle pas des sujets qui fâche    :rateau:



:modo: Il y a de superbes animés qui sont très intelligents et qui poussent à la réflexion dont certains ont été sauvagement "assassinés" par Dorothée et AB Productions... Et ils n'ont pas aidés la réputation des mangas en passant Ken Le survivant (manga interdit au moins de 21 ans au Japon) le mercredi matin à des enfants de 8 ans...

Par exemple, Combien de jeunes connaissent plus d'une trentaine de constellations grâce à Masami Kurumada (Les Chevaliers du Zodiaque) , sans parler des mythes et légendes de Grèce, de Germanie, du Japon, de Chine, ...

Sans parler des mangas historiques tels que Lady Oscar, Rurouni Kenshin, PeaceMaker kurogane, ...

et il y avait aussi des dessins animés européens et américains... notamment certains très pédagogiques: Toute la série des "Il était une fois...".


----------



## Fulvio (3 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> me cherche pas ou j'en remet une couche



Problème d'incontinance ? A vouloir rester trop jeune dans sa tête...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juin 2004)

Moi c'était l'incontournable gribouille


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Il y a de superbes animés qui sont très intelligents et qui poussent à la réflexion dont certains ont été sauvagement "assassinés" par Dorothée et AB Productions... Et ils n'ont pas aidés la réputation des mangas en passant Ken Le survivant (manga interdit au moins de 21 ans au Japon) le mercredi matin à des enfants de 8 ans...
> 
> Par exemple, Combien de jeunes connaissent plus d'une trentaine de constellations grâce à Masami Kurumada (Les Chevaliers du Zodiaque) , sans parler des mythes et légendes de Grèce, de Germanie, du Japon, de Chine, ...
> 
> ...



oublie pas les co-production comme les cités d'or, ulysse 31 , ...


----------



## Fulvio (3 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Il y a de superbes animés qui sont très intelligents et qui poussent à la réflexion (...)



Si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai arrêté de rejeter en bloc tout les mangas et animes, grâce à quelques oeuvres de qualité comme Princesse Mononoke, Ghost in the Shell ou même la série Cowboy Bebop ou encore Intestella 5555, le sublime film musical des Daft Punk. Probablement pas des choix très originaux, mais je suis pas spécialiste du genre.

Mais tout ce qui date de l'époque de mon enfance ne suscite aucun intérêt chez moi. J'ai peut-être tort.

En tout cas, défendre les Chevaliers du Zodiaque pour ses vertus pédagogiques en matière d'astronomie, c'est un peu maigre. Si ça t'as vraiment plu, t'as pas besoin de ce genre d'alibi


----------



## Couhoulinn (3 Juin 2004)

Et on a changé son avatar!!! Naruto!!! 

Encore mieux  ça me donne une idée de thread qui intéressera surement Lupus Yonderboy


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juin 2004)

Chapeau melon et bottes de cuir


----------



## Couhoulinn (3 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, défendre les Chevaliers du Zodiaque pour ses vertus pédagogiques en matière d'astronomie, c'est un peu maigre. Si ça t'as vraiment plu, t'as pas besoin de ce genre d'alibi



Saint Seiya n'est pas destiné à des enfants mais à des adolescents. Ca parle d'astronomie et de mythologie mais l'auteur a surtout essayé d'insérer des réflexions sur la guerre, la justice, la vie après la mort, les religions,... Sans oublier aussi la qualité extraordinaire de la bande son qui a été détruite pour les besoins de marketing des pseudos artistes du club Dorothée...

Quand on pense que Seiji Yokoyama ne sait pas jouer d'un instrument... dingue


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, défendre les Chevaliers du Zodiaque pour ses vertus pédagogiques en matière d'astronomie, c'est un peu maigre. Si ça t'as vraiment plu, t'as pas besoin de ce genre d'alibi



moi je défends uniquement si c'est un version original sous-titré français


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, c'est _Basile et Pécora_...
> Basile, Basile,
> aura-t-il Pécora?
> Elle file, elle file,
> ...




Voici un début de réponse a ceux qui se demandent comment un Suisse (qui semble au premier abord bien sage) peut en fait être un énorme pervers qui officie aux AES, errant avec des saucisses à la main sous pretexte de Barbecue, et les agitant en un mouvement lascif devant les yeux affolés des jeunes filles ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, c'est _Basile et Pécora_...
> 
> Basile, Basile,
> aura-t-il Pécora?
> ...



:mouais: Alors c'est toi l'instigateur de la poursuite :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2004)

Pourquoi encore cracher sur le club dorothée ? Vous trouvez que c'est mieux aujoud'hui que les gamines de 8 ans se balladent à moité à poil en rêvant de devenir star de la star ac ?
La formule dorothée-manga malgré ses maladresses était idéale pour la transition de l'enfance à l'adolescence.

Mon premier souvenir remonte aux dessins animés type belle et sébastien... Et d'actualité l'assassinat d'indira Ghandi.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi encore cracher sur le club dorothée ? Vous trouvez que c'est mieux aujoud'hui que les gamines de 8 ans se balladent à moité à poil en rêvant de devenir star de la star ac ?
> La formule dorothée-manga malgré ses maladresses était idéale pour la transition de l'enfance à l'adolescence.
> 
> Mon premier souvenir remonte aux dessins animés type belle et sébastien... Et d'actualité l'assassinat d'indira Ghandi.



Vive Henri Dès... encore un Suisse...


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vive Henri Dès... encore un Suisse...



pourquoi les canadiens, les suisses et les belges nous envoie leurs chanteurs casse-burne ?


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> La formule dorothée-manga malgré ses maladresses était idéale pour la transition de l'enfance à l'adolescence.



  
Celle là, elle est énorme!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi les canadiens, les suisses et les belges nous envoie leurs chanteurs casse-burne ?



Pour la meme raison que celle qui nous pousse à envoyer des Mackie's au Japon!


----------



## Fulvio (3 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi encore cracher sur le club dorothée ? Vous trouvez que c'est mieux aujoud'hui que les gamines de 8 ans se balladent à moité à poil en rêvant de devenir star de la star ac ?
> La formule dorothée-manga malgré ses maladresses était idéale pour la transition de l'enfance à l'adolescence.



C'est un peu défendre la peste à cause du sida... Je ne pense pas que la Star ac' soit une pire ou une meilleur façon que le club Dorothée pour passer de l'enfance à l'adolescence, pas plus que le club dorothée fut pire ou meilleur que Nounours en son temps. Ces débats sur l'air de "c'était mieux avant" sont à mon sens stérile, car ils se renouvelleront à chaque génération. Les mômes, à qui je n'exige pas de faire preuve de goût ou de discernement, prennent ce que leur offre leur époque, avec toute leur innoncence, et font avec. C'est pas un gros problème, et ils ont tout leur temps pour faire la part des choses (sans être non plus obligé de tout oblitérer comme je l'ai fait).

D'ailleurs, il m'arrive de regarder Hamtaro avec mon petit cousin


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, il m'arrive de regarder Hamtaro avec mon petit cousin



ham ham ?  :rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (3 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ham ham ?  :rateau:



Ouais, enfin, cette japoniaiserie à base de hamsters


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, enfin, cette japoniaiserie à base de hamsters



slug, tu me prete ton rail gun ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour la meme raison que celle qui nous pousse à envoyer des Mackie's au Japon!



Pour qu'ils les représentent dans ces contrées éloignées?


----------



## chagregel (3 Juin 2004)

Tout de suite, Mackie en reportage avec Madame Fourchette  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (3 Juin 2004)

La question importante :
Qui est le père de Jayce


----------



## chagregel (3 Juin 2004)

Encore un drame sur MacGé


----------



## Fulvio (3 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Encore un drame sur MacGé



On aura bien sûr tous reconnu Pub-Pub


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> On aura bien sûr tous reconnu Pub-Pub



Et Monsieur Inside présentant son masque NBC de fabrication artisanale!


----------



## naas (3 Juin 2004)

Alors pour moi cela a commencé très tôt, je regardais les avions d'un défilé du 14 juillet
et d'un coup je les entendus dehors....
mon petit cerveau d'enfant n'a pas compris pourquoi les avions de la télé ils etaient dehors


----------



## iNano (4 Octobre 2005)

Ah ben moi c'est le club Do' qui a bercé mon enfance... 
Et c'est de façon très interessée que je fais remonter ce fil... Je vous explique : 
Je cherche désespérément le titre du dessin animé dont est tirée cette image !!! 



Je crois me souvenir que ça ne passait pas au club Do' mais dans une autre émission jeunesse... Alors? Y a-t-il des encyclopédies du dessin animé sur ce forum ? 

PS : ne cherchez plus ! C'était dans les maîtres de l'univers ! Je peux aller me coucher en paix...


----------



## paradize (4 Octobre 2005)

Je peux pas t'aider inano, dsl...


Je détestais club dorothée étant toute petite, je trouvais que mes barbies étaient plus constructives pour mon imagination...

Le seul dessin animé que je regardais, c'était "voilà qui voilà, inspecteur gadget, wouhou"...

Les actualités , c'était Marie-Laure augry et yves mourousi (je m'appelle Marie-Laure, le lien est fait ?). C'était marrant d'avoir le même prénom que la présentatrice...(oui, j'étais petite, excusez moi)

Et l'actualité qui m'a marqué, c'était de voir "la guerre du golf". Voir des gens morts même si je ne comprenais pas toute les subtilités à l'époque...


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite, Mackie en reportage avec Madame Fourchette  :hein:  :rateau:




dtc :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2005)

Pour moi les visiteurs du mercredi ...en noir blanc...pas de télé couleurs pour nous à cette époque...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

pour moi c'est le "il carosello" .....une entracte pour annoncer la pub , celle de 20h....
heure où , mon frere et moi , nos parents nous obligeaient a aller  se coucher


----------



## Philippe (4 Octobre 2005)

Tous les samedis après-midi, une émission qui s'appelait qqch comme "Samedi est à vous" ou un autre titre dans le genre, je devais avoir dans les 15 ans (c'était donc vers le début des années 70), que des séries. Les téléspectateurs pouvaient voter, je ne votais pas mais j'avais déjà mes préférences : Le Prisonnier, Amicalement Vôtre, Les Envahisseurs... Bon, tout ça a un peu vieilli...      tout comme moi ! Cela dit, j'ai toujours été depuis un adepte des séries télé. Aujourd'hui je les regarde en DVDs, tard le soir, quand tout le monde est couché...

Sinon, un autre TRÈS TRÈS grand souvenir télé : Appolo XI, que j'ai pu voir en direct grâce à la bienveillance de mes parents qui, conscients de l'importance de l'événement, m'avait autorisé à veiller tard ce jour-là. Terrible. Un souvenir inoubliable.


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

du genre de Tatav, la chenille de l'A2....qui faisait l'entracte....ou les deux espece de singe qui se bataient pour leur arbre....sur la 3 je crois...me souvient plus, j'etais tout nain....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....ou les deux espece de singe qui se bataient pour leur arbre....sur la 3 je crois...me souvient plus, j'etais tout nain....



Il s'agissait de "mordillissimo" ; du dessinateur Mordillo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2005)

L'île aux enfants, Bugs Bunny, la panthère rose, Titi et gros minet,...


----------



## krystof (5 Octobre 2005)

Une de mes premières séries : Happy Days.

Il a bien changé Ron Howard


----------



## Jec (5 Octobre 2005)

Ah sans lui, mes dimanches soir avant de retourner à l'école n'auraient pas eu de sens ... 

Merci l'père de m'avoir laissé regardé malgré les scènes érotiques et la violence des claques sur la tête du petit chauve ...     Toute ma culture ...  

(heu question hors sujet mais on fait comment pour insérer l'image au post sans la lier ? )


----------



## MacEntouziast (5 Octobre 2005)




----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Ah sans lui, mes dimanches soir avant de retourner à l'école n'auraient pas eu de sens ...
> 
> Merci l'père de m'avoir laissé regardé malgré les scènes érotiques et la violence des claques sur la tête du petit chauve ...     Toute ma culture ...
> 
> (heu question hors sujet mais on fait comment pour insérer l'image au post sans la lier ? )


je m'en souviens super bien aussi, mais moins joyeusement car après ce programme, c'était au dodo !! et sans raller en plus... non mais !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agissait de "mordillissimo" ; du dessinateur Mordillo




merki !


----------



## Jec (5 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je m'en souviens super bien aussi, mais moins joyeusement car après ce programme, c'était au dodo !! et sans raller en plus... non mais !!



Ah j'dis pas, après c'était aussi au lit directos ... je partais en courant style la poursuite de fin à Benny ...   

Sinon j'ai pas mal croché sur Zorro à l'époque...






(j'sais toujours pas comment on fait pour coller l'image au lieu du lien ... help svp..)


----------



## CBi (5 Octobre 2005)

Generation Gap, pour moi la télé c'était ça =


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Titre : Premiers souvenirs télévisuel
> 
> Quel est pour vous votre plus grand souvenir télévisuel de votre jeunesse ?


 :mouais: Les premiers ou le plus grand   

"5 Colonnes à la Une"  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (5 Octobre 2005)

Quel plaisir de se souvenir de cette série !!!! 


  :love: 

Une série culte pour  comprendre comment notre corps fonctionne, les globules rouges, et les glbules blancs et tout et tout...enfin bref...me voilà en train de chanter le générique maintenant...  

Lui, c'était Maestro ...


----------



## guytantakul (5 Octobre 2005)

Perso, mon premier souvenir, c'était une émission qui était réalisée au premier étage de la tour eiffel, je crois que ça s'apppelait "la semaine des quatre jeudis" (à l'époque, c'était le jeudi qui était férié pour les bambins)... Une vraie bouse, si mes souvenirs sont bons.

Mon meilleur souvenir de télé lors de ma jeunesse ? Je ne vois vraiment pas... Je préférais lire pif le chien que m'achetait ma mémé 

PS : si ! les shadocks, bien sur ! 

PPS : pis les émissions de radio de Francis Blanche qui m'ont toujours éclaté, mais ce n'est pas de la télé


----------



## danar (5 Octobre 2005)

premiers souvenirs : Nounours, la maison de toutou, saturnin... et puis un peu plus grand : Zorro, Thibaut des Croisades (je sais même plus si c'est ça le titre exact), Belle et Sébastien. 
et un tout petit peu plus tard, la guerre du Viet-Nam au journal TV... moins drôle déjà.


----------



## guytantakul (5 Octobre 2005)

Nounours* et saturnin, c'était bien cave, quand-même ! 
Toutou, je ne sais pas vraiment, mais je n'en ai pas un souvenir si négatif 

* avec les deux gosses attendant le dealer en tremblant... Il arrivait avec son garde chiourme clamant : "pom-pom-pompom - vous avez été bien sage ?". 
Brrr.. Quelle angoisse


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Octobre 2005)

Pour moi, en plus de "Bonne nuit les petits", "Saturnin" et "La maison de Toutou", il y avait aussi "Titus le petit lion", "Aglae et Sidonie", "Kiri le clown", "Filopat et Patafil", "Fifi Brindacier"... et la mire ORTF.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

A lire ce thread, je me prends un coup de fatigue, là, moi, mon premier souvenir télévisuel, c'était les aventures de Rintintin et Rusty, à une époque où il n'y avait qu'une seule chaîne, dont les programmes du jeudi (à cette époque, le jour sans école, c'était le jeudi) ne commençaient qu'à 16 heures (pour l'après midi, il y avait aussi une plage de midi à 13H30).


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Octobre 2005)

Alors par où commencer?

Sans doute par Disney Channel le samedi soir sur FR3, avec Jean Rochefort racontant Winnie l'Ourson (et je me trompe pas c'était des acteurs et non un dessin animé?) ou Zorro avec Guy Williams.
Les tunnels de dessins animés de la Cinq... Aaah Robotech! Mais bon je restais aussi devant Princesse Sarah.
X-or... que de souvenirs!
Les séries de la Cinq, de Shériff à K2000 en passant par mon chouchou, Supercopter.
L'Agence tout risque... souvenirs souvenirs...
Arnold et Willy aussi, c'est vrai...
Benny Hill... j'adore toujours (j'assume, j'assume   )
Croque-Vacances.
Je reconnais il y a eu le Club-Dorothée et ses musclées.  Tiens il y avait aussi Télé-chat...
Les émissions de Sébastien avec tout le public déguisé ou Drucker accueillant ses invités à l'entrée de Champs-Élysées.
Qu'oublie-je? Tiens Double-je d'Ardisson aussi, j'adorais.
Valà, valà... je crois que c'y tout pour l'instant.
Souvenirs, souvenirs...

A.


----------



## guytantakul (5 Octobre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, en plus de "Bonne nuit les petits", "Saturnin" et "La maison de Toutou", il y avait aussi "Titus le petit lion", "Aglae et Sidonie", "Kiri le clown", "Filopat et Patafil", "Fifi Brindacier"... et la mire ORTF.



Aglae et Sidonie, c'était down au possible, ce truc ! Pauvre Croquetou, tiens, zut !  

Kiri, j'aimais bien le chat Ratibus (je le garde en figurine plastique d'époque - à sifflet incorporé en haut d'une étagère  car il était le seul à me faire rigoler )


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

j'adorai les babibouchettes sur la tsr








(j'ai eu du mal a trouvé la photo c'est telement vieux...je plaisante)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Ca nous rajeunit pas tout ça








Sans oublier le Capitaine Caverne, Chapi Chapo, Maya l'abeille, L'homme qui vallait 3 milliards, Super Jamie, Wonder Woman, etc,etc...


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

et aussi




Téléchat trop fort

tient aujourd'hui c'est la saint Marteau, bonne fête à tout les marteaux.


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

ben ça à po fonctionné avant


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> ben ça à po fonctionné avant



Ah oui, ça, j'me souviens, le "Mao Style" avait encore bien du chemin à parcourir !


----------



## Nobody (5 Octobre 2005)

Mon souvenir télévisuel précis le plus lointain, je pense que c'est le 21 juin 1969: Armstrong marchant sur la lune (qui a dit "il était dopé"? ). Je me souviens que mes parents nous avaient réveillés en pleine nuit pour voir ça. 

Sinon, les mini-séries du genre "Bonne nuit les petits" ou "Bonhommet et Tilapin" de même que "Bébé Antoine" ont dû précéder mes dodos avant cette date... Que de la qualité, bien sûr, des trucs comme on n'en fait plus.


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Octobre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mon souvenir télévisuel précis le plus lointain, je pense que c'est le 21 juin 1969: Armstrong marchant sur la lune (qui a dit "il était dopé"? ). Je me souviens que mes parents nous avaient réveillés en pleine nuit pour voir ça.


Le miens ne m'ont pas réveillé, mais je me rappelle, plus tard, des interminables attentes qui précédaient les amerrissages des capsules Apollo.


			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> ... Que de la qualité, bien sûr, des trucs comme on n'en fait plus.


Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## tatouille (5 Octobre 2005)

puting y a que des vieux  bon un petit ro burps
et je sors ciao ciao


----------



## paradize (5 Octobre 2005)

La photo du chat et de l'autruche me dit vaguement qqchose, c quoi précisément ?

A noël, je recevrais le dvd complet d'inspecteur gadget, youpi !!!!!! Ca sent bon le biberon et la couche pour moi tt ça...

Ou sinon, la photo plus haut aussi avec une fille qui court avec un cerceau, c'était quoi ? Ca aussi ça me dit qqchose...

merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Sérieux???? Tu connais pas Téléchat et Candy????  J'en reviens pas là!   
La peite maison dans la prairie t'en as entendu parlé?


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> puting y a que des vieux  bon un petit ro burps
> et je sors ciao ciao



a parament y'en a qui était vieux dès leur naissance et ils rotent encore.


----------



## FANREM (5 Octobre 2005)

Moi, je me rappelle de plein de trucs, en vrac

Les speakrines qui presentaient les programmes, Belphegor, 5 colonnes a la une, Bonne nuit les petits, le petit train de Interlude, etc... Ca ne date pas d'hier

mais surtout, je me rappelle d'un film du dimanche soir - interdit aux enfants - que ma grand mere m'avait laissé regarder : Un grand patron, et je me souviens parfaitement d'une femme qui est montée sur la table avec les (beaux) seins a l'air. je suis allé me coucher presque immédiatement après son apparition, mais je m'en souviens encore :love:
Autrement, j'etais amoureux de Ava Gardner que j'avais vu dans les memes conditions - film du dim soir : la Comtesse aux pieds nus.


----------



## chokobelle (5 Octobre 2005)

Madame Mangin dans Princesse Sarah m'a longtemps traumatisée


----------



## paradize (5 Octobre 2005)

En fait, j'ai compris en fouillant pour quoi téléchat me disait vaguement qqchose... J'avais légerement 9 mois qd c'est sorti !!!! Désolé de mettre éventuellement un coup de vieux


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

Qui se rapelle t-il de ça?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

C'était pas les snorphi ou un truc de ce genre? Les Snorkis non?


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas les snorphi ou un truc de ce genre? Les Snorkis non?


n'est-ce pas merveilleux?   
l'insousience (je ne sais plus comment on écris)


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

Insouciance avec un A, et écrit avec un T, puisque c'est on 
Je propose aussi des devoirs de vacances, si ça t'intéresse tu peux me contacter par MP 

Sinon un de mes je pense premier souvenir télévisuel ça devait être le lion débile qui faisait de courts intermèdes (je crois que c'était sur TF1) avant ou après la pub, il ne savait dire que "acheumeuneu" ou un truc dans le genre :rose:

Ensuite viennent les classiques de qui a regardé la télé fin 70 début 80 :rateau:


Edith : après une rapide recherche il semblerait que le lion se soit nommé Loeki (paraît que c'est néerlandais).
Voilà sa trombine, pour ceux à qui ça rappellerait quelque chose :


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Insouciance avec un A, et écrit avec un T, puisque c'est on
> Je propose aussi des devoirs de vacances, si ça t'intéresse tu peux me contacter par MP
> 
> Sinon un de mes je pense premier souvenir télévisuel ça devait être le lion débile qui faisait de courts intermèdes (je crois que c'était sur TF1) avant ou après la pub, il ne savait dire que "acheumeuneu" ou un truc dans le genre :rose:
> ...



Grand merci pour cette correction, je me suis reprise.


----------



## Lamar (6 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous, 

beaucoup de souvenirs communs, Récré A2, Chapi chapo, Candy, Goldorak, etc... mais ce qui ressort et n'a pas encore été cité (sauf erreur) c'est Vic le Viking (pendant Croque Vacances avec claude Pierrard, je crois, et un petit lapin) et Antivol, l'oiseau au sol dans Casimir. Il y avait aussi une série qui mélangeait dessins animés et film avec des chats qui devenaient des supers héros (celui qui me trouve le titre aura droit à ma reconnaissance éternelle et un énorme coup de boule) et une autre avec deux enfants qui s'échangeait une pierre blanche (je crois que c'était le titre d'ailleurs). Elle devaient passer toutes les deux pendant les visiteurs du mercredi ou de Noël.
Sinon mon premier souvenir télévisuel (et ça situera définitivement l'époque) c'est le visage de Pompidou,... suite à son décès.

Nicolas


----------



## Philippe (6 Octobre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mon souvenir télévisuel précis le plus lointain, je pense que c'est le 21 juin 1969: Armstrong marchant sur la lune



Marrant que ce souvenir soit resté aussi vivace parmi ceux de notre génération (_cfr_ plus haut mon message #41). Mais c'était le 21 juillet et non le 21 juin   ! Enfin, il me semble. Pas le temps de vérifier, je suis en retard...


----------



## Lamar (6 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Marrant que ce souvenir soit resté aussi vivace parmi ceux de notre génération (_cfr_ plus haut mon message #41). Mais c'était le 21 juillet et non le 21 juin   ! Enfin, il me semble. Pas le temps de vérifier, je suis en retard...



Effectivement c'était dans la nuit du 20 au 21 juillet, 3h56 en France.

Nicolas


----------



## Hippocampe (6 Octobre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Qui se rapelle t-il de ça?


Mais oui... regardez, c'est moi !!    :love: 
Ah les Snorkies... super ! "Qui qui qui sont les Snorkies, mais qui... Qui qui qui sont les Snorkies de super amis" un truc du genre. :rose: 

Le petit Lion c'était effectivement sur TF1 avant la publicité, en gros c'était le jingle pub, comme la fleur qui se transforme en pomme sur Antenne 2, voyez de quoi je parle ??  

Par contre, une colle, parce que rares sont les personnes qui semblent se souvenir de ce dessin animé. J'étais vraiment minuscule quand ça passait. Ca s'appelait les Watous Watous (en gros). C'étaient des pies venues de l'espace sur la Terre habitée par des oies plutôt méchantes : heu oui hein... la description reste enfantine comme le souvenir que j'en ai.    
Qui s'en souviens ?


----------



## MrStone (6 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui... regardez, c'est moi !!    :love:
> Ah les Snorkies... super ! "Qui qui qui sont les Snorkies, mais qui... Qui qui qui sont les Snorkies de super amis" un truc du genre. :rose:
> 
> Le petit Lion c'était effectivement sur TF1 avant la publicité, en gros c'était le jingle pub, comme la fleur qui se transforme en pomme sur Antenne 2, voyez de quoi je parle ??
> ...



Regarde l'avatart de Ficelle, ça devrait t'évoquer quelque chose


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

Ça évoque kekchose dans ma mémoire, mon frère le plus jeune devait regarder un truc comme ça, et j'ai du l'apercevoir du coin de l'½il, c'était Watoo Watoo, je crois, un humour genre shaddocks, mais sans paroles.

EDIT Tiens, j'ai trouvé : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2005)




----------



## MrStone (6 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

>



 Trop fort, les aventures de Saturnin avec ses potes rongeurs :love:

Quand j'y pense ça devait êter un véritable cauchemar le tournage


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me rappelle de plein de trucs, en vrac
> 
> Les speakrines qui presentaient les programmes, Belphegor, 5 colonnes a la une, Bonne nuit les petits, le petit train de Interlude, etc... Ca ne date pas d'hier
> 
> ...


 

moi il y a eu les Fellini à ces heures là et un souvenir inoubliable : une main de femme au petit matin tenant un sexe d'homme dans Il Decameron de Pasolini... merci Pier Paolo pour ce beau geste ! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

Approchez, tous les amis, les grands et les petits, regardez bien,
celui qui arrive au loin, celui qu'vous aimez bien, votre ami Saturnin !


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me rappelle de plein de trucs, en vrac
> 
> Les speakrines qui presentaient les programmes, Belphegor, 5 colonnes a la une, Bonne nuit les petits, le petit train de Interlude, etc... Ca ne date pas d'hier



Je me rappelle des mêmes et de quelque-uns encore un peu plus vieux mais le premier souvenir que j'ai de la télé, c'est d'aller quelques rares fois avec mon père voir le soir, à 20h je suppose, les informations chez une des rares personnes qui avait une télé à l'époque (en plus, en Lozère ! vous imaginez   ). Ça devait être juste avant 1960, je pense !   

j'ai oublié à quoi pouvaient ressembler les infos comme la télé mais je me souviens de la petite balade pour y aller.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

Et y'en n'a pas un qui va parler de son premier film porno ??? Pffff...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et y'en n'a pas un qui va parler de son premier film porno ??? Pffff...



Si, moi ! Alors la petite abeille, elle butine le pistil, et elle ramasse le pollen, pis après, elle va porter le pollen dans l'autre fleur ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

Oui bon... T'étais pas obligé de déflorer la charte non plus... La nuance dans le verbe, le suggestif tout ça ça te dépasse toi hein ??? pffffff


----------



## Hippocampe (6 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça évoque kekchose dans ma mémoire, mon frère le plus jeune devait regarder un truc comme ça, et j'ai du l'apercevoir du coin de l'½il, c'était Watoo Watoo, je crois, un humour genre shaddocks, mais sans paroles.
> 
> EDIT Tiens, j'ai trouvé :
> 
> ...


OUIIIIIIII !!! C'est ça !! Oh super... merci Pascal77


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Le petit Lion c'était effectivement sur TF1 avant la publicité, en gros c'était le jingle pub, comme la fleur qui se transforme en pomme sur Antenne 2, voyez de quoi je parle ??


 
Ouiiii! Avec ce genre de rire qui l'accompagnait!!! 

A.


----------



## clampin (7 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça évoque kekchose dans ma mémoire, mon frère le plus jeune devait regarder un truc comme ça, et j'ai du l'apercevoir du coin de l'½il, c'était Watoo Watoo, je crois, un humour genre shaddocks, mais sans paroles.
> 
> EDIT Tiens, j'ai trouvé :
> 
> ...



Ah oui les Watoo-Watoo... très écolos avant l'heure... mais c'était trèèèèèès poétique....


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui les Watoo-Watoo... très écolos avant l'heure... mais c'était trèèèèèès poétique....



ouais... je me souviens assez mal... en revanche ce qui est certain c'est que le générique me faisait pleurer comme une madeleine


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, c'est _Basile et Pécora_...
> 
> Basile, Basile,
> aura-t-il Pécora?
> ...



I'm the happiest guy in the world! :love: SM, ça doit te dire quelque-chose...


----------



## clampin (7 Octobre 2005)

A propos des watoo-watoo, j'ai retrouvé le générique, en mp3....

Par ici


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> A propos des watoo-watoo, j'ai retrouvé le générique, en mp3....
> 
> Par ici


Excellentissime !!! Merci pour ce petit bonheur du jour ! (même si j'ai encore la larme à l'oeil comme à l'époque...)  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

Mon premiers souvenirs télévisuel...??
C'est ça 





et ça !


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

Cela dit c'est vrai que Zorro, je regardais aussi pas mal


----------



## Nobody (7 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Marrant que ce souvenir soit resté aussi vivace parmi ceux de notre génération (_cfr_ plus haut mon message #41). Mais c'était le 21 juillet et non le 21 juin  ! Enfin, il me semble. Pas le temps de vérifier, je suis en retard...


 
Oui oui, tu as raison, bien sûr: le 21 juillet! Fête nationale belge et première victoire d'Eddy Merckx au Tour de France! Comment ai-je pu écrire "juin"! L'âge, peut-être?


----------



## Philippe (7 Octobre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> ...le 21 juillet... première victoire d'Eddy Merckx au Tour de France



  



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Comment ai-je pu écrire "juin"! L'âge, peut-être?


L'âge, l'âge... non, je ne crois pas.
On était si jeunes à l'époque    ...
Et d'ailleurs, un mois de plus ou de moins, finalement, ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec l'âge  ...
Bonne journée,
Ph.


----------



## clampin (7 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

>



Ah Fragglerock... je recherche d'ailleurs leur générique... il n'est sur aucune compilation de générique TV... ce qui est une honte... !


----------



## juju palavas (7 Octobre 2005)

le couronnement de la reine d'Angleterre


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> le couronnement de la reine d'Angleterre



Mince, son premier souvenir télévisuel remonte à l'année de ma naissance


----------



## kaviar (7 Octobre 2005)

"La piste aux étoiles"
"Au théatre ce soir" (mes premiers fou rires)
Le générique de "Cinq colonnes à la Une" qui me foutait les jetons
"La séquence du spectateur"
"Age tendre et tête de bois"


----------



## iNano (7 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mince, son premier souvenir télévisuel remonte à l'année de ma naissance


Mince, tu es né la même année que ma mère ! :affraid: Ceci dit, excellent cru !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Mince, tu es né la même année que ma mère ! :affraid: Ceci dit, excellent cru !



Vu que t'as un peu moins de deux ans de plus que mon fils, ça reste cohérent !


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> voili voilou j'ai retrouvé ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ca me dit rien ça ?? C'était dans les 70', avant, après ?
De loin, de dos et dans le noir, je sais pas pourquoi, ça m'évoque ce petit personnage en forme en flamme pour le gaz... ha flûte... c'était quoi déjà... OUI !! Méthanie ! Vous vous en souvenez ?  :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

Oui, peut-être...  mais je pense que j'étais trop petiote pour en avoir un souvenir clair et précis.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

Le Manège enchanté...

Et puis un peu plus tard un trcu qui passsait de temps en temps dans les "visiteurs du mercredi" et qui s'appelait "Déclic", ça vous rappelle quelque chose?


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le Manège enchanté...
> 
> Et puis un peu plus tard un trcu qui passsait de temps en temps dans les "visiteurs du mercredi" et qui s'appelait "Déclic", ça vous rappelle quelque chose?



Erf.. mais quel moment ?? 70', avant, après ? Ca me dis rien non plus... Une petite description peut-être...  
Vraisemblablement même réponse qu'à Picouto  :rose:


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

Ah non, non, c'était quoi les visiteurs du mercredi ?? Ca passait sur quelle chaine ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

ça devait être en 75, 76.
Quoique la première télé couleur de mes parents est arrivée un mercredi après-midi en plein épisode de "Sebastien et la Marie Morgane" en 77 (ils m'ont coupé la noir et blanc au milieu de l'épisode et quand j'ai vu la couleur, ça m'a fait un choc!!!), ça doit être à ce moment là    :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> si je te dis soizic corne tu me réponds quoi ?:rateau:
> et patrick sabatier ?  me dis pas "Le jeu de la vérité"



Laisse: encore un qui ne connait pas Hong kong Fu Fu...


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> si je te dis soizic corne tu me réponds quoi ?:rateau:
> et patrick sabatier ?  me dis pas "Le jeu de la vérité"


Champs-Elysée ??  :rateau:  :casse:  Nan, j'rigole    
_mais je te suis pas bien là..._


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

Blagues à part, si ça date de 75/76, alors je connais pas : je suis née en 76.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pfiou et walligator alors ? le roi des aligators !!!



Et "Les fous du volant"?


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et "Les fous du volant"?


Avec Diabolo et Satanas, excellent !! :love: 

Et vous connaissez Capitaine Caverne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et "Les fous du volant"?



Ah vi, pis avec les mêmes persos, il y avait une autre série, "Pigeon ! Pigeon"


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> S&#233;rieux???? Tu connais pas T&#233;l&#233;chat et Candy????  J'en reviens pas l&#224;!
> La peite maison dans la prairie t'en as entendu parl&#233;?


hou hou la vieille


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> hou hou la vieille


 Ah ! excellent "hou hou la vieille !" le mercredi apr&#232;s le go&#251;ter - Je m'en souviens comme si c'&#233;tait hier


----------



## meskh (10 Octobre 2005)

Et pendant ce temps, les Faggle Rock vivaient sous terre, en dansant sur d'la Funk !!


----------



## iNano (10 Octobre 2005)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps, les Fraggle Rock vivaient sous terre, en dansant sur d'la Funk !!


Entre dans la danse
Les soucis n'ont pas de chance
La musique commence
Ca c'est Fraggle Rock ! 
  :love:


----------



## Lamar (10 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

moi aussi j'ai un souvenir de crêpes le mercredi en regardant une série avec des marionnettes animées par des fils, ça devait  s'appeler les "sentinelles de l'air" ou un trcu comme ça. L'un des héros s'appelait Virgil et il y avait une Pénélope, je crois. C'était bien, mais ça a sans doute mal vieilli !

Nicolas


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2005)

Mais il restera toujours le bon vieux "Tonerre Mecanic" avec ce pilote génial, capable de prendre des virages à 90° à 400 km/h   truc de ouf, quoi


----------



## tatouille (11 Octobre 2005)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Mais il restera toujours le bon vieux "Tonerre Mecanic" avec ce pilote génial, capable de prendre des virages à 90° à 400 km/h   truc de ouf, quoi



pfeu ca na jamais atteint le niveau de super copter


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2005)

certes, certes

J'en parlais encore hier avec Spring F.H, mais c'était une vrai galère à piloter


----------



## tatouille (11 Octobre 2005)

Comme nous le savions, la s&#233;rie est la suite du film    "Les &#233;vad&#233;s de l'espace". Cette suite a    &#233;t&#233; mise en place pour rentabiliser les    d&#233;cors et les costumes utilis&#233;s lors du tournage du    film. L'id&#233;e &#233;tait de faire de la s&#233;rie un    mix de "La guerre des &#233;toiles" et des films de ninjas qui    ont toujours &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s populaires au    Japon.
          Au Japon, on ne fait pas d'&#233;pisode pilote mais toute une    saison. La condition g&#233;n&#233;ralement fix&#233;e par    les studios est que l'histoire se finisse avec le dernier    &#233;pisode, mais que la fin soit suffisament ouverte pour    entreprendre &#233;ventuellement une autre saison. Seulement, la    s&#233;rie n'a pas franchement connu le succ&#232;s au Japon    et les t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs n'ont pas eu le temps de se    familiariser avec les personnages et les ont oubli&#233;.

          Sankukai &#233;tait destin&#233; &#224; un public jeune    et plus particuli&#232;rement aux enfants. Il fallait pour cela    que la distinction entre "gentils" et "m&#233;chants" soit    claire. Ce qui entra&#238;na pas mal de coupures dans le    sc&#233;nario et donc quelques interrogations sur certains    passages de la s&#233;rie :
Nous savons que Ryu a connu le p&#232;re d'Ayato       mais nous n'apprenons jamais ce qui s'est pass&#233;.              La phrase myst&#233;rieuse du p&#232;re d'Ayato avant de       mourir "_Gen est un fant&#244;me_", et qu'Ayato ne       comprend pas &#224; ce moment l&#224;, est de toute       &#233;vidence en rapport avec la transformation d'Ayato en       "_Je suis le Fant&#244;me_".​          Dans le sc&#233;nario original, Ayato avait des doutes sur    Eolia, mais la r&#233;plique suivante a &#233;t&#233;    coup&#233;e : "_Son visage n'est pas net. Elle cache, quelque    part, quelque chose de mauvais_". Il s'agissait bien    &#233;videmment de sa soeur jumelle. Ayato ressentait le pouvoir    mal&#233;fique de la jumelle &#224; travers Eolia. Mon    interpr&#233;tation de cette r&#233;plique : il ne fallait    sans doute pas deviner qu'il y avait un rapport entre Eolia et    Golem.


----------



## tatouille (11 Octobre 2005)




----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2005)

oh, mais c'est X-OR !!


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Nan, c'est tatouille quand il n'avait qu'une seule corne


----------



## MrStone (11 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Comme nous le savions, la s&#233;rie est la suite du film "Les &#233;vad&#233;s de l'espace". Cette suite a &#233;t&#233; mise en place pour rentabiliser les d&#233;cors et les costumes utilis&#233;s lors du tournage du film. L'id&#233;e &#233;tait de faire de la s&#233;rie un mix de "La guerre des &#233;toiles" et des films de ninjas qui ont toujours &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s populaires au Japon.
> Au Japon, on ne fait pas d'&#233;pisode pilote mais toute une saison. La condition g&#233;n&#233;ralement fix&#233;e par les studios est que l'histoire se finisse avec le dernier &#233;pisode, mais que la fin soit suffisament ouverte pour entreprendre &#233;ventuellement une autre saison. Seulement, la s&#233;rie n'a pas franchement connu le succ&#232;s au Japon et les t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs n'ont pas eu le temps de se familiariser avec les personnages et les ont oubli&#233;.
> 
> Sankukai &#233;tait destin&#233; &#224; un public jeune et plus particuli&#232;rement aux enfants. Il fallait pour cela que la distinction entre "gentils" et "m&#233;chants" soit claire. Ce qui entra&#238;na pas mal de coupures dans le sc&#233;nario et donc quelques interrogations sur certains passages de la s&#233;rie :Nous savons que Ryu a connu le p&#232;re d'Ayato mais nous n'apprenons jamais ce qui s'est pass&#233;. La phrase myst&#233;rieuse du p&#232;re d'Ayato avant de mourir "_Gen est un fant&#244;me_", et qu'Ayato ne comprend pas &#224; ce moment l&#224;, est de toute &#233;vidence en rapport avec la transformation d'Ayato en "_Je suis le Fant&#244;me_".​Dans le sc&#233;nario original, Ayato avait des doutes sur    Eolia, mais la r&#233;plique suivante a &#233;t&#233;    coup&#233;e : "_Son visage n'est pas net. Elle cache, quelque    part, quelque chose de mauvais_". Il s'agissait bien &#233;videmment de sa soeur jumelle. Ayato ressentait le pouvoir mal&#233;fique de la jumelle &#224; travers Eolia. Mon interpr&#233;tation de cette r&#233;plique : il ne fallait sans doute pas deviner qu'il y avait un rapport entre Eolia et Golem.


Exceptionnel 

Et dans la m&#234;me &#233;poque effectivement Spectreman avec ses costumes &#224; 2 balles n'&#233;tait pas mal non plus :love:


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> moi aussi j'ai un souvenir de crêpes le mercredi en regardant une série avec des marionnettes animées par des fils, ça devait s'appeler les "sentinelles de l'air" ou un trcu comme ça. L'un des héros s'appelait Virgil et il y avait une Pénélope, je crois. C'était bien, mais ça a sans doute mal vieilli !
> 
> Nicolas


Les sentinelles de l air, oui, ou "Thunderbirds" en VO  perso, j aime toujours autant, meme si en effet ca a mal vieilli. Mais bon pour info LA


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2005)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> oh, mais c'est X-OR !!




Le shériff de l'espace ?


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le shériff de l'espace ?



L'homme qui valait 3 milliards, de costume ?


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Octobre 2005)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> oh, mais c'est X-OR !!


 
Ouh là, ce doit être pré-xor même!!!
Raaah X-Or, qu'est-ce que j'adorais cette série!!!! :love: 

A.


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là, ce doit être pré-xor même!!!
> Raaah X-Or, qu'est-ce que j'adorais cette série!!!! :love:
> 
> A.


beh non, c est Spectroman



			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Exceptionnel
> 
> Et dans la même époque effectivement Spectreman avec ses costumes à 2 balles n'était pas mal non plus :love:



et c etait chanmé aussi :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> beh non, c est Spectroman


Ben c'est avant X-Or non?

A.


----------



## iKool (11 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> (...)Raaah X-Or, qu'est-ce que j'adorais cette série!!!! :love:
> 
> A.


"Envoyez-les dans le trou noir !!"


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est avant X-Or non?
> 
> A.


oui oui, j avi lu trop vite. spectreman, premiere diffusion en 1982 et X-Or en 1984


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2005)

Mon premier souvenir télévisuel c'est Aglae et Sidonie.






(et en noir et blanc en plus  )

J'avais meme appelé mon cochon d'inde "Sidonie". Le pôvre 

C'etait quand meme autre chose que ces merdouilles a 12 images par secondes produites a la chaine sous l'empire du soleil levant. 

Et mon premier "non souvenir télévisuel et historique" c'est le premier pas de l'homme sur la lune. D'apres mes parents je l'ai vu mais malheureusement je n'en garde aucun souvenir. Bon faut dire que j'avais 2 ans et demi


----------



## N°6 (11 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier souvenir t&#233;l&#233;visuel c'est Aglae et Sidonie.


  Je crois que c'est aussi un de mes premiers... je me souviens avoir eu le 45 T. :love: 

Au fait, un de tes posts dans le forum photo m'a fait faire un bond jusqu'&#224; cette &#233;poque gr&#226;ce &#224; Pinkie pou que j'avais totalement oubli&#233;...  J'adore ce g&#233;n&#233;rique ! :love:


----------



## tatouille (11 Octobre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est aussi un de mes premiers... je me souviens avoir eu le 45 T. :love:
> 
> Au fait, un de tes posts dans le forum photo m'a fait faire un bond jusqu'à cette époque grâce à Pinkie pou que j'avais totalement oublié...  J'adore ce générique ! :love:





la je jette l'eponge trop vieux


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> je me souviens avoir eu le 45 T. :love:



Que tu lisais dans un mange disque orange? :love: 

A l'époque y'avait aussi un programme qui repassait tres souvent. Pas tres varié, suspens nul, action inexistante mais bonne BO:


----------



## N°6 (11 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Que tu lisais dans un mange disque orange? :love:
> 
> [/CENTER]



Non, sur le Tepaz bleu de Maman, on pouvait passer du 16 au 78 T c'était plus rigolo qu'une platine CD !  :love: 




			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> la je jette l'eponge trop vieux



 Dis donc, petit chiard !


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> la je jette l'eponge trop vieux


tu la ramasse et plus vite que ca


----------



## tatouille (11 Octobre 2005)




----------



## tatouille (11 Octobre 2005)




----------



## tatouille (11 Octobre 2005)




----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A l'époque y'avait aussi un programme qui repassait tres souvent. Pas tres varié, suspens nul, action inexistante mais bonne BO:



Pis le petit train-rébus de l'interlude ! Terrible - Je l'avais en miniature-plastique, avec des cartons à insérer dans les wagons ! 
Je le prendrai en photo en août prochain (il est dans mes coffres à trésors sur ma presqu'île déserte )


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

>



Arrête, c'est pas possible que ça soit la même, elle est bien mieux après !


----------



## clampin (11 Octobre 2005)

Y avait aussi un truc avec l'oiseau bleu... un DA tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s triste... dont j'ai jamais su la fin


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2005)

Pas tout à fait le premier souvenir mais vieux quand même...


----------



## kathy h (12 Octobre 2005)

Moi quand j'étais petite ,enfin  toute petite il n'y avait qu'une seule chaine, 

c'est trop loin, me souviens pas....  ah si " Polux" peut-être ( je ne suis même pas certaine de l'orthographe )     

mince,  ça ne me rajeunie pas ces conneries


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier souvenir t&#233;l&#233;visuel c'est Aglae et Sidonie.


Ah ben, moi qui croyais qu'on &#233;tait de la m&#234;me g&#233;n&#233;ration 
Mes premiers souvenirs sont plus anciens : Nounours (te moque pas Guytan), Saturnin, Le man&#232;ge enchant&#233; puis Thierry la Fronde (tout en en NB &#233;videment  ) ... 
Pfiou, ben &#231;&#224; nous rajeunit pas tout &#231;&#224; :mouais: 




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'etait quand meme autre chose que ces merdouilles a 12 images par secondes produites a la chaine sous l'empire du soleil levant.


Des japoniaiseries quoi... pas taper Mackie  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Moi quand j'étais petite ,enfin  toute petite il n'y avait qu'une seule chaine,
> 
> c'est trop loin, me souviens pas....  ah si " Polux" peut-être ( je ne suis même pas certaine de l'orthographe )
> 
> mince,  ça ne me rajeunie pas ces conneries



Haow, c'ewtait la manewge enchanwté, maw chère, et my name is Pollux ! Auwriez vous oune morceaux de sioucre ?


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait le premier souvenir mais vieux quand même...


 
Mon Dieu, je les avais oubliées les marionnettes!!! :love:  
Merci et désolé, je ne peux te bouler pour l'instant.

A.


----------



## MacEntouziast (12 Octobre 2005)

Ah, le Virginien !!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (12 Octobre 2005)

Y'avait ça aussi :


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Octobre 2005)

Les myst&#232;res de l'Ouest!!!!

Merci de m'y avoir fait penser MacEnthouziast!

Comment ai-je pu oublier cette s&#233;rie alors que j'y ai "jou&#233;" tant de fois... raaah elle &#233;tait top cette s&#233;rie...

A.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ah, le Virginien !!!



Vi, bien, mais perso je préférais Bonanza !


----------



## MacEntouziast (12 Octobre 2005)

Et cette série ? qui s'en souvient ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

Pas moi, mais par contre, lorsque je regarde N.C.I.S. le vendredi soir sur la six, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à 






,

ce qui, par association d'idées m'amène à me remémorer






Ce bon vieux Max la menace, ce qui provoque une pensée émue pour Don Adams, qui s'est éteint le 25 septembre dernier, à l'age de 82 ans.


----------



## tatouille (12 Octobre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Moi quand j'&#233;tais petite ,enfin  toute petite il n'y avait qu'une seule chaine,
> 
> c'est trop loin, me souviens pas....  ah si " Polux" peut-&#234;tre ( je ne suis m&#234;me pas certaine de l'orthographe )
> 
> mince,  &#231;a ne me rajeunie pas ces conneries


Le proc&#232;s-verbal d'ex&#233;cution sera, sous peine d'une amende civile de 20 F &#224; 100 F, dress&#233; sur-le-champ par le greffier. Il sera sign&#233; par le pr&#233;sident des assises ou son rempla&#231;ant, le repr&#233;sentant du minist&#232;re public et le greffier.

 ( j'ai mis en franc  )

[SIZE=-1]C'est en 1964 que les t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs de l'*ORTF* 
d&#233;couvrent l'univers de la s&#233;rie du *Man&#232;ge* Enchant&#233;[/SIZE]


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

qui pourrait me donner un peu plus de détail sur Pinkie Pou ? Le générique me dit quelque chose, mais je ne sais pas du tout à quoi cela correspond. Merci de m'aider.
(je remets le lien du générique : http://videoneo.free.fr/quicktime_t1/pinkie_pou_hd.php

Nicolas


----------



## elKBron (14 Octobre 2005)

et pourquoi quand on veut bouler le monsieur derriere l ecran il dit que non c est pas possible ?


----------



## Sloughi (15 Octobre 2005)

Amicalement votre


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2005)

http://monkeyfacepresident.online.fr/pub/SANKUKAI.MP3


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2005)

J'ai dit "Rintintin et Rusty" comme premier souvenir t&#233;l&#233;visuel, mais c'est une erreur, en fait, mon premier souvenir, c'est &#231;a ! :


----------



## sofiping (19 Octobre 2005)

FIFI BRINDACIER ..... et en y repenssant , je suis sure que cette serie m'a laisser quelques marques ....






 :love: 


En voila une autre , L'AUTOBUS A IMPERIALE ..... eux aussi ils ont déteint  







Un peu plus tard je voulais être Emma Peel dans CHAPEAU MELON ET BOTTES DE CUIR :love:


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit "Rintintin et Rusty" comme premier souvenir télévisuel, mais c'est une erreur, en fait, mon premier souvenir, c'est ça ! :



Et oui, c'est l'époque où, quand il y avait (c'est à dire souvent) un problème dans la transmission des images vers Cognacq-jay, on avait droit aux speakrines pour nous faire patienter


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

Le Samedi soir sur la 3 dans Disney chanel....au debut, c'etait meme pas du dessin animé...
pinaise....j'etais Fan....
surtout des voix de Rochefort pour le narrateur et de Roger Carrel pour les personnage...:love:​


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, c'est l'époque où, quand il y avait (c'est à dire souvent) un problème dans la transmission des images vers Cognacq-jay, on avait droit aux speakrines pour nous faire patienter



Rectification : on avait droit à *la moitié supérieure* des speakerines pour patienter !


----------



## FANREM (19 Octobre 2005)

Et le Capitaine Troy, ca ne vous rappelle rien ?

http://capitainetroy.free.fr/fra/france.html


----------



## wip (19 Octobre 2005)

Salut 

C'est bizarre, personne ne parle du village dans les nuages, ou de Zora la rousse  J'étais amoureux de cette fille moi... lol Et pis il y a aussi les têtes brulées, les brigades du tigre... Pis otez moi d'une doute, les visiteurs du mercredi, c'était bien présenté par deux extras-terrestres ? Le fond du décor, c'était deux gros tubes verticaux qui tournaient, avec des étoiles dessus ?

wip, Cornofulgure... :rose:


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'me rappelle de ça






Ca m'traumatisait...

Et puis y'a lui qui me revient en mémoire de super loin...


----------



## baax (19 Octobre 2005)

Bork bork bork !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'me rappelle de &#231;a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est dr&#244;le, j'ai un ami qui chantait dans le g&#233;n&#233;rique... 

Et qui se souvient de ce truc bizarre qui passait le vendredi dans R&#233;cr&#233; A2 avec un anglais qui ne parlait pas et son double en petit personnage anim&#233;?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Bork bork bork !!



Ah ! Le chef suédois du Muppet's Show ! Eh Schmouldigloub !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, c'est l'époque où, quand il y avait (c'est à dire souvent) un problème dans la transmission des images vers Cognacq-jay, on avait droit aux speakrines pour nous faire patienter



Bonne nouvelle : les speakerines sont de retour, sur la chaîne W9 (diffusée sur le câble, satellite et TNT).  
Et pami elles une "fille de": Olivia, fille de Denise Fabre.


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Et le Capitaine Troy, ca ne vous rappelle rien ?
> 
> http://capitainetroy.free.fr/fra/france.html



Absolument, les îles...

Et la voix du dit capitaine faisait pâmer la gent féminine.  (pas que la voix d'ailleurs)


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle : les speakerines sont de retour, sur la chaîne W9 (diffusée sur le câble, satellite et TNT).



Pourquoi ? Ils ont prévu d'avoir autant de pannes que ce qu'on avait à l'époque ?   

(Ceci dit, je n'ai ni le câble, ni le satellite, ni la TNT pour l'heure et, finalement, les speakrines, on peut s'en passer quand il y a des programmes  )


----------



## richard-deux (19 Octobre 2005)

Mon premier souvenir, c'est le dessin animé Vic Le Viking. 






Puis cela, dans un autre genre: 






"Aah.... Aah... doub... doub... doub... doub..doub..."


----------



## boddy (19 Octobre 2005)

La Piste aux Etoiles. C'était le seul soir (une fois par mois ?) où j'avais le droit de regarder la télé après Nounours.
Nostalgie...
D'ailleurs, à cette époque la télé ne fonctionnait que le soir. Le jeudi (remplacé aujourd'hui par le mercredi) il n'y avait rien à la télé. Alors on lisait. J'étais accro à La bibliothèque rose et au Club des cinq.
Nostalgie...


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> La Piste aux Etoiles. C'était le seul soir (une fois par mois ?) où j'avais le droit de regarder la télé après Nounours.
> Nostalgie...
> D'ailleurs, à cette époque la télé ne fonctionnait que le soir. Le jeudi (remplacé aujourd'hui par le mercredi) il n'y avait rien à la télé. Alors on lisait. J'étais accro à La bibliothèque rose et au Club des cinq.
> Nostalgie...



De toutes façons, la télé n'était pas pour les enfants. Il y avait juste quelques dessins animés avec en générique le même bonhomme assis de profil il me semble. Et puis les "histoires sans paroles" où tels Monsieur Jourdain, on devenait des cinéphiles des films muets sans le savoir !   avec la musique de Jean Wiener si je ne me trompe. Et puis la vie des animaux avec les commentaires inénarrables de Claude Darget lequel sévissait aussi avec Roger Couderc (ou je me trompe) sur les matches de catch : l'ange blanc, chéribibi


----------



## boddy (19 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, la télé n'était pas pour les enfants. Il y avait juste quelques dessins animés avec en générique le même bonhomme assis de profil il me semble. Et puis les "histoires sans paroles" où tels Monsieur Jourdain, on devenait des cinéphiles des films muets sans le savoir !   avec la musique de Jean Wiener si je ne me trompe. Et puis la vie des animaux avec les commentaires inénarrables de Claude Darget lequel sévissait aussi avec Roger Couderc (ou je me trompe) sur les matches de catch : l'ange blanc, chéribibi



Oui !
Et bien plus tard, on était déjà un peu plus haut que trois pommes, le grand scandale dont on parlait dans toutes les chaumières : Les Shadoks ! Va savoir, ils pompent peut-être toujours ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> La Piste aux Etoiles. C'était le seul soir (une fois par mois ?) où j'avais le droit de regarder la télé après Nounours.
> Nostalgie...
> D'ailleurs, à cette époque la télé ne fonctionnait que le soir. Le jeudi (remplacé aujourd'hui par le mercredi) il n'y avait rien à la télé. Alors on lisait. J'étais accro à La bibliothèque rose et au Club des cinq.
> Nostalgie...



Ta mémoire te joue des tours, à la fin des années cinquante, le jeudi, de 16H30 à 17H30 ou 18H, je crois, il y avait les émissions pour la jeunesse. Le feuilleton Rintintin et Rusty, qui fut remplacé, au début des années 60 par le Zorro de Walt Disney (avec Guy Williams dans le rôle titre), plus un nombre variable de cartoons (Bugs Bunny, Tom et Jerry, et quelques autres).

A l'époque, mes parents n'avaient pas la télé, mais j'étais invité tous les jeudis aprem ou presque chez un copain dont les parents l'avaient.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Bork bork bork !!


Sckiboul-diboul ! Zlag...
*"EGG !"*

(et l&#224;, toutes les poules du show d&#233;gagent du plateau en caquetant &#224; tout va )

Je m'en souviens tr&#232;s bien, m&#234;me 30 ans apr&#232;s... 


(ma fille l'a revu derni&#232;rement &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; et me l'a racont&#233; - cet &#233;pisode, sinon, il se peut que ma m&#233;moire ne soit pas si fine que &#231;a. Mais le souvenir, c'est mall&#233;able )


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Oui !
> Et bien plus tard, on était déjà un peu plus haut que trois pommes, le grand scandale dont on parlait dans toutes les chaumières : Les Shadoks ! Va savoir, ils pompent peut-être toujours ?



Là j'étais pensionnaire et on avait obtenu de prolonger la récré du soir de 3 minutes pour pouvoir les regarder (sous menace de faire la révolution ou presque  Il faut dire pour ceux qui l'auraient oublié et pour ceux qui n'ont pas connu ça que la première apparition des shadoks à la télé c'est en.... mais 68  (ou fin avril mais bon....). Ça s'invente pas.


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2005)

yavait d&#233;j&#224; la t&#233;l&#233;vision quand t'&#233;tais jeune ?!!!    

(aricosec et dany : pas la peine de r&#233;pondre, pas envie de parler de Radio Londres !  ou mieux de l'apparition de l'&#233;lectricit&#233; ou du macadam dans la banlieue parisienne !  quoique, &#231;a serait int&#233;ressant pour tout ceux qui croient qu'on est condamn&#233; au macadam depuis toujours !  )


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2005)

Tournicotiiiiii tournicotooooonnnnnnnsssss....


----------



## Gargouille (19 Octobre 2005)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> certes, certes
> 
> J'en parlais encore hier avec Spring F.H, mais c'était une vrai galère à piloter



Quand on connait la carrière qu'il a eu après :love:
:hein:


----------



## boddy (20 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ta mémoire te joue des tours, à la fin des années cinquante, le jeudi, de 16H30 à 17H30 ou 18H, je crois, il y avait les émissions pour la jeunesse. Le feuilleton Rintintin et Rusty, qui fut remplacé, au début des années 60 par le Zorro de Walt Disney (avec Guy Williams dans le rôle titre), plus un nombre variable de cartoons (Bugs Bunny, Tom et Jerry, et quelques autres).
> 
> A l'époque, mes parents n'avaient pas la télé, mais j'étais invité tous les jeudis aprem ou presque chez un copain dont les parents l'avaient.



C'est pas la mémoire qui me joue des tours... c'est ma date de naissance ! Parce que en 60 je portais des couches ! et la télé n'est arrivé que des années après chez mes parents.
Merci pour cette réctification, maintenant je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir rajeuni d'un coup !


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Octobre 2005)

Bon ben personne ne se souviens de Capitaine Caverne alors ??  ici  

Et l'&#233;mission Vitamines sur TF1 ?


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

ah si

ya m&#234;me eu un Kaptain Kavern sur MacG&#233;

c'&#233;tait Gribouille...

ah oui, j'ai dit gribouille... comme gribouille, notre petit dinosaure dessinant... dans L'Ile aux Enfants... 

Capitaineeee caveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## richard-deux (20 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben personne ne se souviens de Capitaine Caverne alors ??  ici



Capitaine Caverne, que de souvenir.:love: 

Ce dont je me souviens aussi c'est de la série "Il était une fois l'homme" qui passé juste avant le JT. 




Et "Bonjour docteur, c'est la Noiraude.":bebe:


----------



## vg93179 (20 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Capitaine Caverne, que de souvenir.:love:
> 
> Ce dont je me souviens aussi c'est de la série "Il était une fois l'homme" qui passé juste avant le JT.
> 
> ...



"Il était une fois l'homme", "il était une fois la vie", tous les "il était une fois" c'était vraiment passionnant. Et pour faire le vieux con, je dirais que ca existe plus les programmes comme ça... 
A la fois les gens de mon age avaient aussi "ken le survivant"... et ça c'est pas plus mal que ca existe plus...


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Et "Bonjour docteur, c'est la Noiraude.":bebe:



OUIIII ! Comment je peux l'oublier ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2005)

Tu ne peux pas, la preuve


----------



## richard-deux (20 Octobre 2005)

La phrase exacte était: "Allô, bonjour Docteur, la Noiraude à l'appareil". 

Etrangement, je ne souhaiterais pas revoir cette série car elle a du très très très mal vieillir. 

Me reviens aussi une des première série japonaise: Sankokai.

Sankokai, Sankokai, c'est la bataille, c'est la bataille.:style:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2005)

Mon beau-fr&#232;re (certains ici le reconnaitront) a quitt&#233; sa cave-salle de jeu et d&#233;laiss&#233; sa base spatiale en lego sous l'assaut d'une bougie pour aller voir Sankukai &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;.
R&#233;sultat : incendie de ladite cave et toutes les tapisseries niqu&#233;es &#224; l'&#233;tage  

C'&#233;tait la bataille, effectivement


----------



## Phildor (20 Octobre 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> "Il était une fois l'homme", "il était une fois la vie", tous les "il était une fois" c'était vraiment passionnant. Et pour faire le vieux con, je dirais que ca existe plus les programmes comme ça...
> A la fois les gens de mon age avaient aussi "ken le survivant"... et ça c'est pas plus mal que ca existe plus...





à propos de il était une fois, 
"j'ai encore rêvé d'elle 
hou hou hou houuuuu
c'est drôle je n'ai rien fait pour çaaaaa      

T'as raison : on n'en fait plus des pareilles

(Tous ceux qui avaient deux oreilles dans les années 70 sauront de quoi on parle )


----------



## Sloughi (20 Octobre 2005)

Cosmos 1999


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

tiens, j'ai un bon souvenir des Thunderbirds....
mais je me souviens plus bien de quand ça date....


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai un bon souvenir des Thunderbirds....
> mais je me souviens plus bien de quand ça date....



une chose est sure, tu n'étais pas né  (Saison 1 [1965-1966])

Allez, un limite, mais vrai: je têtais le sein, ma mère regardait le premier homme poser le pied sur la Lune en juillet 69. J'ai du donc le voir, quelque part 

Ca a du me marquer  et plus tard: angoisse devant l'écran N&B chez ma grand-mère en regardant _Cosmos 1999_, ça me faisait flipper total suivant les épisodes. Mais que s'est-il donc passé ? 

Sinon, premier événement télévisuel: Les accords de Camp David, avec Carter, Sadate et Begin.

Mon éveil à la désillusion médiatique, suivie de pas mal d'autres: la "révolution" roumaine et les images des époux Ceausescu, abattus comme des chiens. A ce moment-là je me suis dit que si des affreux comme ça, on les jugeait comme ça... c'est que ça devait arranger bien du monde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2005)

Jean-Michel  Folon ,qui avait signé le générique d'Antenne 2 est mort.

Il me semble qu'il avait été aussi approché à une époque par Apple pour dessiner les icônes du Mac.


----------



## Phildor (21 Octobre 2005)

la vache : la musique et les petits "oiseaux qui montent au ciel" : on a l'impression d'assister à un enterrement rien qu'en regardant le générique .


----------



## richard-deux (22 Octobre 2005)

Phildor a dit:
			
		

> la vache : la musique et les petits "oiseaux qui montent au ciel" : on a l'impression d'assister à un enterrement rien qu'en regardant le générique .



C'est vrai que ce générique me paraissait très déprimant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ce générique me paraissait très déprimant.



Et celui de l'émission "Les dossiers de l'écran" était super flippant.


----------



## clampin (24 Octobre 2005)

Et les Hart, vous vous souvenez ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Et les Hart, vous vous souvenez ?



Oui, oui : Jonathan, Jenifer, Max et leur clébard Février.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

Et Daktari (1966/1969), qui s'en souvient ?


----------



## corloane (24 Octobre 2005)

Plus que la télé, mes premières émotions musicales et picturales retrouvées il y a quelques jours en lisant l'article en hommage à Folon http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=332624

cliquer sur le lien INA en bas de page


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et Daktari (1966/1969), qui s'en souvient ?



Je me souviens surtout du lion, Clarence, qui louchait.   

Et Rintintin, Lassie, Flipper le dauphin... tous ces animaux tellement intelligent qu'on pouvait taper la causette avec eux. 

- Ouah, Ouah, Ouah !
-Quoi ? Rusty est enfermé dans les toilettes et il ne peut plus sortir ?
(dialogue inventé, je le précise).


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2005)

Je ne sais plus trop à quoi ça ressemblait mais comment s'appelait l'émission du mercredi avec toutes ces mini séries et dessins animés, fin 70 début 80:
y'avait des trucs comme le Roi Leo (j'adorais le grand lion blanc, attention, pas le Roi Lion...), des histoires de petits chats qui rêvaient qu'ils étaient des lions, Zora la Rousse, La pierre blanche, L'Autobus à impériale (style club des cinq). Il devait aussi passer La linea et ce genre de truc inracontable...

Si ça déborde dans vos souvenirs, parlez m'en, ici ou par MP, ça me rappelle une époque dont j'aimerai bcp me souvenir 

Un grand moment, que j'espère aussi pouvoir commander en DVD aux US: les 3 saisons du soap opera _Soap_. Un grand moment de déjante avec Billy Cristal, il est passé vers 85-86 sur Canal + il me semble.


----------



## kaviar (25 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus trop à quoi ça ressemblait mais comment s'appelait l'émission du mercredi avec toutes ces mini séries et dessins animés, fin 70 début 80:.


Ce n'était pas "Les visiteurs du mercredi"


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2005)

possible, j'ai trouv&#233; des traces sur certains sites... orang&#233;s comme casimir, je vous laisse chercher.

Sinon, j'ai retrouv&#233; trace du Roi Leo, un DVD du film de 1995 bient&#244;t... en d&#233;c. 2005








Allez j'ai un peu de temps:
http://casimiragoldorak.free.fr/html/html_visiteurs/lesvisiteurs.htm

presque la couleur de Macg&#233;


----------



## Luc G (25 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un limite, mais vrai: je têtais le sein, ma mère regardait le premier homme poser le pied sur la Lune en juillet 69. J'ai du donc le voir, quelque part



un grand souvenir pour moi  



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, premier événement télévisuel: Les accords de Camp David, avec Carter, Sadate et Begin.




Pour moi, la signature des accords d'Evian annoncée à la télé une après-midi pendant, me semble-t-il, la diffusion du film, génial, de Georges Rouquier : Farrebique. Je me rappelle l'avoir annoncé à mes parents quand ils sont revenues de je ne sais plus où. Bon, ça me rajeunit pas


----------



## Luc G (25 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> un grand souvenir pour moi



Je précise au cas où...

Non, mon grand souvenir n'est pas d'avoir vu teo prendre goulûment un encas, mais bien d'avoir vu arriver Neil Amstrong sur la lune.    

En fait, le moment le plus fort, c'était, à la radio les 2 dernières minutes avant l'alunissage du LEM


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je précise au cas où...
> 
> Non, mon grand souvenir n'est pas d'avoir vu teo prendre goulûment un encas, mais bien d'avoir vu arriver Neil Amstrong sur la lune.
> 
> En fait, le moment le plus fort, c'était, à la radio les 2 dernières minutes avant l'alunissage du LEM



Moi j'étais né mais trop petit (9 mois) pour m'en souvenir.


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je précise au cas où...
> 
> Non, mon grand souvenir n'est pas d'avoir vu teo prendre goulûment un encas, mais bien d'avoir vu arriver Neil Amstrong sur la lune.
> 
> En fait, le moment le plus fort, c'était, à la radio les 2 dernières minutes avant l'alunissage du LEM




il me semblait bien que t'étais pas là


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2005)

Y'avait un truc g&#233;nial le mercredi. 
Je ne me souviens plus du nom, mais dans le g&#233;n&#233;rique, le titre &#233;crit "&#224; la main" se mettait &#224; 90&#176;, se d&#233;doublait en miroir et formait une esp&#232;ce de sauterelle qui d&#233;gageait en rebondissant.

Mais ce qui &#233;tait g&#233;nial, c'&#233;tait le gars qui faisait un dessin avec une machine genre, pour marquer les limites sur un stade - une brouette pleine de platre avec un trou en somme.

Avec sa brouette, il dessinait des trucs de 15-20 m&#232;tres de long et c'&#233;tait toujours tr&#232;s bien fait.

J'attendais tous les mercredis ce moment avec impatience.
(maintenant, je le fais sur la plage l'&#233;t&#233; avec un b&#226;ton et je me d&#233;brouille, ce sont des gosses qui me l'ont dit, perch&#233;s sur leur rocher )

Si vous vous rappelez de cette &#233;mission (et des autres trucs qu'ils y faisaient - bricolage - dessin, merci de poster )


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé ! C'était Déclic ! (j'en ai eu un soudainement ) - Trop géant pour les mioches, ce truc (d'ailleurs, ils avaient la linea dans leur programme, si je ne m'abuse...)

Y'avait aussi les Robinsons belges (ou suisses, je ne sais plus )


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait un truc génial le mercredi.
> Je ne me souviens plus du nom, mais dans le générique, le titre écrit "à la main" se mettait à 90°, se dédoublait en miroir et formait une espèce de sauterelle qui dégageait en rebondissant.
> 
> Mais ce qui était génial, c'était le gars qui faisait un dessin avec une machine genre, pour marquer les limites sur un stade - une brouette pleine de platre avec un trou en somme.
> ...



je cherchais ça aussi !  je me rappelais de la "sauterelle"


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2005)

Une des séries qui m'a le plus marquée: Rahan   

















Le plus beau souvenir télévisuel...  :love:


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2005)

des pistes pour des recherches google pour toi Guytanhttp://archives.emissions.ca/347-3077-628273.html


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2005)

Ah ! Ah ! Poly &#224; Venise !
Et Elephant boy... celui-l&#224; j'attendais qu'il se termine vite, y'avait Declic apr&#232;s  

Et Jacques Tremolin avec ses cl&#233;bards sous calmants ou hyperexcit&#233;s ! Ca c'&#233;tait de la t&#233;t&#233; r&#233;alit&#233;   
Pfeww, j'en verse une larme, tiens


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

gaffe au clavier quand meme...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ! C'était Déclic ! (j'en ai eu un soudainement ) - Trop géant pour les mioches, ce truc (d'ailleurs, ils avaient la linea dans leur programme, si je ne m'abuse...)
> 
> Y'avait aussi les Robinsons belges (ou suisses, je ne sais plus )



Ah, enfin quelqu'un qui s'en souvient!!!
:love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2005)

Suisses, les Robinsons &#233;taient suisses.


----------

